# Another 1V recirculating Mash Tun build - Clints



## Clintonb (26/9/19)

Hi all,

I am thinking of building 1V recirculating mash tun. This will be a slow build to start with, so bear with me until I find time the start it. In the meantime, I am trying to gather parts and information before starting the actual build. I will ask a few questions along the way and I appreciate all the help in advance.
I currently have an approx 210L vessel (always thought it was 190L but measured it today 600mm x 760mm) and a 98L malt pipe (Soga pot) well soon to be converted into a malt pipe as well as a 65W pump from checky peak, 3 x 1/2 inch 3 piece ball valves, whirlpool and pick up attachments, 2 x 3600 watt heating elements, Auberin DSPR320 unit, 1/2 inch silicone hose and a whole heap of tri-clamp bits and pieces for the build.
My plan is nothing new that I have not seen the brains trust use before. I have roughly based it on QLD Kevs build but on a little larger scale.

Thanks Clinton


----------



## Frothy Boi (26/9/19)

Nice! I'm keen to see how this build progresses.


----------



## Drewgong (27/9/19)

The inside welds of the tank look like they need some work. I used to build wine tanks for a living every little pinhole can grow bacteria.


----------



## Clintonb (29/9/19)

Drewgong said:


> The inside welds of the tank look like they need some work. I used to build wine tanks for a living every little pinhole can grow bacteria.


The welds aren't too bad, yes they need a little clean up but I think they should be fit for purpose. I bought two of them off a bloke who makes wine and that's what they were intended for but he got really sick and couldn't make wine anymore.


----------



## Clintonb (29/9/19)

My main drama ATM is I just realised because I saw a build the other day of someone who tried to use a similar pot is that the base of those pots I think are laminated, 1mm thick stainless encased aluminum. If this is the case it will throw a spanner in the works as I want to slot the bottom. Can anyone confirm/deny that this is the case for a 98L soga pot?

Thanks

Clinton


----------



## Drewgong (29/9/19)

Clintonb said:


> The welds aren't too bad, yes they need a little clean up but I think they should be fit for purpose. I bought two of them off a bloke who makes wine and that's what they were intended for but he got really sick and couldn't make wine anymore.


If you were close by i could help you out , Id be looking for someone who can run over the inside seems with a tig any little pinholes will grow bacteria and im not sure if the boil would kill them off ....my 2 cents


----------



## Clintonb (29/9/19)

Drewgong said:


> If you were close by i could help you out , Id be looking for someone who can run over the inside seems with a tig any little pinholes will grow bacteria and im not sure if the boil would kill them off ....my 2 cents



Thanks, I have a tig, I will have a closer look at it when I start building. Cheers


----------



## Clintonb (2/10/19)

I have confirmed with someone else that has a Soga pot, that the base of the pot is laminated 1mm thick stainless encased aluminum. So this has thrown a spanner in the works as I wanted to put slots in the bottom like others have done. Not sure what I will do now, I may need to find another vessel to do that with, any suggestions?

Thanks

Clinton


----------



## Clintonb (4/10/19)

Just an update I acquired a new pot today to better suit my project. It has a solid bottom which will be far better to slot that the other one which was encapsulated.


----------

